# Sorry to start another thread but wage advice needed!



## Jools87 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi everyone,

First time on this forum and it's amazing! So much info! Thanks.

I've just been offered a job in Dubai as a Primary Teacher starting in Septmeber 2011 but after reading other people's posts, I dont think the wage they've offered me is any good.

8500 dirhams a month
Accommodation in Discovery Gardens (studio)
Bills included
One return flight a year.

Is it possible to live off that? 

I have my heart set on going but dont want to have to struggle out there! I'm a keen traveller so was hoping to have mini travels during the school holidays and also save a bit for my return to UK. However I'm doubting I can do that on this wage now....

Any advice appreciated! 

Thanks xx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you want to live like a uk person, no.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think is on the low side, especially if you are planning to get a car. Also you may not like Discovery Gardens (do a search). How about medical insurance?


----------



## Jools87 (Dec 13, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> I think is on the low side, especially if you are planning to get a car. Also you may not like Discovery Gardens (do a search). How about medical insurance?


Thanks!

Yeah that is included too but guessing its not going to be a good package!

I'm not sure about a car, do I need one? Was hoping to do without as I've read how expensive they are to buy/hire. Can I get away with using taxis? I think my work is close to Discovery Gardens but I don't know how easy it is to get around.

Yeah I've seen lots of posts about DG, I'm just hoping its clean and has good amenities. 

I'm seriously doubting the whole thing now :confused2: if the accommodation isn't very good....and I can't live comfortably....

Oh no 

Thanks for advice!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

what school would you be working at? taxis will add up at the end of the month so unless you really hate driving I'd suggest you get one, Discovery Gardens is a bit isolated, is just blocks and blocks of units, perhaps you could trying living close to the mall to make things easier but I still think you should get a car. There is a metro station but is still a bit of a walk from the apartments and would be unbearable during the summer months. I have no clue how much teachers earn here but I really don't think is a great package, sorry


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Jools87 said:


> how expensive they are to buy/hire.


Basic car hire is around 1500 AED per month, then you have petrol and Salik (tolls) on top. Not expensive but does add up.



Jools87 said:


> Can I get away with using taxis?


Some people do but the price adds up. 



Jools87 said:


> Yeah I've seen lots of posts about DG, I'm just hoping its clean and has good amenities.


DG reminds me of either student halls accomodation or new town council housing. It's on the edge of the city and one of the more cheaper places to live. Do a search loads on it, here. Some people hate it, some people don't mind it/defend it, don't think anyone actually extols it's virtues.

In short, I'd think you'd struggle and have a miserable time on that offer.


----------



## Jools87 (Dec 13, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> what school would you be working at? taxis will add up at the end of the month so unless you really hate driving I'd suggest you get one, Discovery Gardens is a bit isolated, is just blocks and blocks of units, perhaps you could trying living close to the mall to make things easier but I still think you should get a car. There is a metro station but is still a bit of a walk from the apartments and would be unbearable during the summer months. I have no clue how much teachers earn here but I really don't think is a great package, sorry


Thanks so much for the honest advice! 

Its Regent International School. 

I like driving but just thought it would be too expensive, but now I'm thinking I would have to get one. 

I don't get a say in where I stay so think I'm stuck there  

Uh oh think I'm going to have to do some serious thinking...

I wanted to go to Dubai for some great experiences, as well as visiting places i would usually not think to go to. And also save money so that when i come back to UK I can get myself sorted. But beginning to think that 2 years away from family, bf and friends isn't worth it if I'll be living on the breadline! 

Thanks for your help


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I doubt you would be saving any money on that salary to be honest, if anything you'll just break even but you would have to be very strict on your spending. The Regent School is at the Greens so not far from Discovery Gardens but is far from the metro station so you will definitely need a car because taxis are going to cost you I think around 25-30dhs per trip, that's around 1,200 dhs per month, so better to just get a small car instead as Mr. Rossi says. Try to negotiate more salary if you can, otherwise I'd give it a miss and just keep applying on other schools instead.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

dizzyizzy said:


> Try to negotiate more salary if you can, otherwise I'd give it a miss


Agreed, ask for 15-20k and an apartment in The Greens.

You never know and haggling/negotiating works differently here so you won't be offending.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Teachers normally get around 12k, no less then 11k have I been told by any of the people I have met. And only have one person I met who got on for 14k. All of them had accomodations provided.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

at the end of the day it all depends on your ambitions and the lifestyle which you are used to in your home country.. at least you do not have to pay rent.. some people here survive on 3000 AED a month and that is what they call the breadline.. 
as it was said DG has its pros and cons.. it is remote but it is quiet and has the green.. however I heard people complaining it is difficult to find a taxi there.. so it is better to have a car.. apart from the renting fees add also saliks, parking, petrol, car wash and fines (you will probably get some from time to time )))


----------



## mohammadjaddou (Dec 14, 2010)

Jools87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First time on this forum and it's amazing! So much info! Thanks.
> 
> ...


reply 

i thinks you should ask for 12 K min because life in Dubai is expensive a little.
all the best :clap2:


----------



## zman75 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey Jools... what did you decide in the end? Also if you don't mind me asking... how did you get the job?


----------



## lms19821982 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi, 
My name is Laura and I have also just been offered a job also at Regent International School to start in September and have been having the same concerns about wages as you. Not sure what to do now!
As I will be moving there by myself I don't really want to be stranded with no money. It's going to be hard enough to make new friends and start a new life without being skint.

By the way this forum is so useful. 

Thanks everyone x


----------



## zman75 (Jan 1, 2011)

lms19821982 said:


> Hi,
> My name is Laura and I have also just been offered a job also at Regent International School to start in September and have been having the same concerns about wages as you. Not sure what to do now!
> As I will be moving there by myself I don't really want to be stranded with no money. It's going to be hard enough to make new friends and start a new life without being skint.
> 
> ...


Hi Laura,

Congrats on the job offer! Can I be nosey and ask how/where you got it? 
My wife is also looking as we'd like to move there in sept. 

Feel free to private message me if thats easier.

Thanks


----------



## lms19821982 (Dec 31, 2010)

zman75 said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> Congrats on the job offer! Can I be nosey and ask how/where you got it?
> My wife is also looking as we'd like to move there in sept.
> ...


Hi, 

I found jobs through the tes website under international jobs. However, the school also has details on it's website. Just google regent international school dubai. They just ask for a cv and a covering letter and it is both a foundation stage, primary and secondary school.

Hope that helps and good luck


----------



## VADXB (Jun 4, 2009)

lms19821982 said:


> Hi,
> My name is Laura and I have also just been offered a job also at Regent International School to start in September and have been having the same concerns about wages as you. Not sure what to do now!
> As I will be moving there by myself I don't really want to be stranded with no money. It's going to be hard enough to make new friends and start a new life without being skint.
> 
> ...


Hi Laura

I think you would really struggle at that salary level. Cost of living in Dubai can be quite deceptive and you will soon realise that you will barely break even at those rates. Though i do qualify my statement that it depends on the quality of life you would lead, think twice before accepting. 

Good luck


----------



## nqtabroad (Feb 6, 2011)

VADXB said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> I think you would really struggle at that salary level. Cost of living in Dubai can be quite deceptive and you will soon realise that you will barely break even at those rates. Though i do qualify my statement that it depends on the quality of life you would lead, think twice before accepting.
> 
> Good luck



I also agree with this. 

Laura and Jools, can I ask if you are qualified teachers? If you are do you have experience? Because I worked for nearly 8000 dirham as an unqualified, inexperienced teacher.


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 24, 2011)

Joolz87 - what did you do? Did you have any luck negotiating a better salary?


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 24, 2011)

lms19821982 said:


> Hi,
> My name is Laura and I have also just been offered a job also at Regent International School to start in September and have been having the same concerns about wages as you. Not sure what to do now!
> As I will be moving there by myself I don't really want to be stranded with no money. It's going to be hard enough to make new friends and start a new life without being skint.
> 
> ...




Laura - did you accept the job at Regent ? Are you going to Dubai? lane:


----------



## lms19821982 (Dec 31, 2010)

Flopsy said:


> Laura - did you accept the job at Regent ? Are you going to Dubai? lane:


Hi,

Yep, I am 99% sure I am going to go. A bit nervewracking but I'm sure it will be a great experience. 

Are you planning on doing the same or are you already in Dubai? It would be great to get in touch if you are. :clap2:


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

If they want you that desperately, tell them the salary is not enough and push for a decent salary - it is currently an employers market, and they are trying to employ people for peanuts here.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

stuartmatthewson said:


> If they want you that desperately, tell them the salary is not enough and push for a decent salary - it is currently an employers market, and they are trying to employ people for peanuts here.


I doubt that an employer is going to want _any_ prospective employee desperately in an "employers market". Part of what makes it an employers market is an abundance of highly qualified candidates, so why would an employer go after any single prospect aggresively? If one asks for more money, there are at least a dozen others who will gladly accept the offered salary.


----------



## Flopsy (Feb 24, 2011)

lms19821982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yep, I am 99% sure I am going to go. A bit nervewracking but I'm sure it will be a great experience.
> 
> Are you planning on doing the same or are you already in Dubai? It would be great to get in touch if you are. :clap2:




Possibly going to Dubai, how do get in contact without posting all over here? :confused2:


----------



## lms19821982 (Dec 31, 2010)

Flopsy said:


> Possibly going to Dubai, how do get in contact without posting all over here? :confused2:


I think I need to send more messages on here before I can get pms. I will just put some on here till I have enough


----------



## lms19821982 (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure how many times I have posted here. so i will just keep adding till it works.


----------



## lms19821982 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have now sent 5 msgs but have no clue how to reply to your visitor message. Help!!!!! ha ha


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> so why would an employer go after any single prospect aggresively?


Skill set, experience and the individual themselves.

Also an employer who chooses staff solely based on whoever they can get to work for them at a set price is probably not one you want to work for in the first place. Especially if uprooting from another country.


----------



## lms19821982 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, decision made. Flights are booked and I will be arirving in August. I am sooooooo excited!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Try not to arrive during Ramadan - it's harder to get anything done. Government offices on a go slow / everyone leaves Dubai.

Be prepared for very, very, very hot!!!


----------

